

More realistic 3D TV: allow the eye to focus - jonmrodriguez
http://kck.st/light-field-tv

======
jonmrodriguez
If you have any questions, please comment, and I will reply in real time
through 1 am tonight! =)

~~~
keeperofdakeys
How does this compare with the technology in the Nintendo 3DS?

~~~
jonmrodriguez
Eventually, our technology will be a strict superset of the of the technology
included in the 3DS:

\--

See this reddit post.
[http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/hmjej/how_the_3d...](http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/hmjej/how_the_3ds_parallax_barrier_works/)

Specifically, look at the first comment and its reply:

zz33ke: But why does it make me dizzy and nauseous?

joatmon3: The 3D effect makes it look like it's popping out at you, but the
image is still actually on the screen (where your eyes have to focus), so the
difference between where your brain says the image is and where your eyes are
focusing causes many people to get dizzy and nauseous.

\--

As joatmon3 says, the parallax barrier technique
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parallax_barrier>) can provide binocular
parallax, but it does not provide the depth information required for a viewer
to focus their eyes on each virtual object.

Our prototype will do both.

When a character seems to do pop out at you, it will be both because of a
parallax barrier providing different images to your two eyes, but also because
a lens in front of that screen is adjusting the focus distance of that part of
the screen. That way, when your eyes try to focus on the virtual object's
virtual distance, that is the optical distance at which the screen will be
sharp.

